
On Chaucer: ‘Kek kek kokkow quek quek’ - tintinnabula
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n22/barbara-newman/kek-kek-kokkow-quek-quek
======
tmaly
the word Kek made me think of the alt-right meme. I was pleasantly surprised
that is was something else.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've frontloaded Chaucer for you in the title above.

~~~
tmaly
Recency biases of the mind are at work here. How often do you see the work
Chaucer in the news or on social media?

